# Top Ten single episodes of television



## thedoctor1980 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, lurked for a while and enjoy reading all opinions on shows, i think about them a lot as well.

Wanted to start a thread/ get involved so -

One of the things I think to take into consideration here is that tv has jumped extremely in the past ten years in terms of quality.

So most of these are recent.

Top ten single episodes of tv for me, in no particular order:

The Sopranos - Pine Barrens
True Detective - Episode 4
Quantum Leap - Pool Hall Blues
Red Dwarf - Quarantine
The Office (UK) - Season 1, ep3 (The Quiz)
Lost - The Constant (season 4 ,not sure what episode)
Game of Thrones - Red Wedding episode (never read the books, didn't know what was coming and - holy ****ing ****)
Dr Who - Blink
Community - Modern Warfare
Lost - Through the looking glass (season 3 finale)

anyone else?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 26, 2014)

I doubt if I'll get to ten as I don't watch a huge amount of telly

The final episode of Blackadder
The final episode of Robin of Sherwood - Praed version
The final episode of Blake's Seven - the ultimate cliffhanger (evidently I liked final episodes ) actually, I might go for Anna Grant - just for Servalan's 'it's an old wall, Avon, it waits' line - such melodrama, leather trousers, manacles, an evening dress, what more could you ask for in your sci fi? - Anna Grant it is.
An episode of Sapphire and Steel - the one where 'Pack up your Troubles' is whistled
Black books - the one where Manny Overheats, although I could choose any
Father Ted - Kicking Bishop Brennan Up The Arse
Doctor Who - the David Tennant one with Marie Antoinette (?)
House - Three Stories, a fantastically put together episode and so well acted. 
Morecambe and Wise - I love the Andre Previn sketch.

One more, one more....

Fawlty Towers - The Germans. Of course.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 26, 2014)

Hullo!



thedoctor1980 said:


> Lost - Through the looking glass (season 3 finale)



Is this the Not Penny's Boat ep? If so, I agree. Also, The Moth.



springs said:


> Father Ted - Kicking Bishop Brennan Up The Arse



Agree! Also add the Eurovision ep. (And now I've got My Lovely Horse in my head).

I'll add... Well, I want to add Farscape but there's been so many fantastic episodes. Maybe the very last one (of the series, not the Peacekeeper Wars) because 

Also, Firefly have had some amazing episodes. Erm... Out of Gas maybe? And Dollhouse have had some fantastic episodes, probably anything where Alpha is centre stage would be my favourite.

The last episode of Merlin, mostly for the Perwaine stuff.

The second Stendan in Dublin episode of Hollyoaks - still makes me blub now.

The OC had some awesome episodes. Possibly anything from series four, because it was better once Marissa had died.

And... possibly the ep where Alan a Dale goes to the dark side in Robin Hood.

Oh! Yeah, and Red Dwarf have had some brill ones. What's the one where they're in Rimmer's psyche? And the one where Rimmer's gone and they go on the tribute to Rimmer ride with the daft song and puppets.


----------



## Bugg (Mar 26, 2014)

Mouse said:


> I'll add... Well, I want to add Farscape but there's been so many fantastic episodes.


 
Oh hell, yes, that's incredibly difficult. Mine's possibly 'The Way We Weren't'. Or maybe 'Die Me, Dichotomy'. Or '... Different Destinations'. Or 'Scratch 'n' Sniff'. Or the 'Liars, Guns and Money' trilogy. Hell, I don't know! 




Mouse said:


> Also, Firefly have had some amazing episodes. Erm... Out of Gas maybe?


 
That one would go straight onto my list, too.


Off the top of my head, and in no particular order:

Farscape (I'll choose one after all) - _The Way We Weren't_
Firefly - _Out of Gas_
Star Trek TOS - _The City on the Edge of Forever_
Star Trek TNG - _Yesterday's Enterprise_
Babylon 5 - _Severed Dreams_ . . . or _The Coming of Shadows_
Buffy - _Hush_
The Shield - _Postpartum_
The X-Files - _Anasazi_
Band of Brothers - _Bastogne_
The Wire - the whole of the 4th season!


This may all change when I finish watching Breaking Bad, of course . . .


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 26, 2014)

Better Than Life, Mouse?


----------



## thedoctor1980 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, blackadder final episode was amazing.

" Doctor Who - the David Tennant one with Marie Antoinette (?)"

I guess that's the girl in the fireplace? - he sees her through the mirror. great episode. also love the two parter where he becomes human in a 1915 (guess) boarding school. all that is great about dr who!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 26, 2014)

thedoctor1980 said:


> Yeah, blackadder final episode was amazing.
> 
> " Doctor Who - the David Tennant one with Marie Antoinette (?)"
> 
> I guess that's the girl in the fireplace? - he sees her through the mirror. great episode. also love the two parter where he becomes human in a 1915 (guess) boarding school. all that is great about dr who!



Sorry, yes, must learn to be more precise. 

And, hi, welcome to the Chrons. Waves from not-very-sunny Belfast.


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 26, 2014)

Doctor Who Silence on the library
Doctor Who Turn Left
Doctor Who Family of Blood
Doctor Who Human nature
Buffy the Vampire Slayer "Once More with feeling" 
Buffy the Vampire slayer "Hush"
Deep space 9 "Trouble with tribbles"

Thats all i can think of really.


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 26, 2014)

Ooo forgot 

Blackadder Potato
Father Ted kicking Bishop Brenanan up the arse

And finally The young one's Bambi.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 26, 2014)

The Scratch n Sniff ep of Farscape was a weird one, wasn't it? Is that the one that got shoved in the late night spot on TV?*



thaddeus6th said:


> Better Than Life, Mouse?



I _think_ so.


*edit, yes it is. I remember my step-mum had to record it for me!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 26, 2014)

Double post, but I need to add the Thunderbirds ep 'Attack of the Alligators.' A post elsewhere reminded me how much I freaking love the Thunderbirds. (Especially Alan).

Sometimes, I realise I'm more a geek than I thought.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 26, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Double post, but I need to add the Thunderbirds ep 'Attack of the Alligators.' A post elsewhere reminded me how much I freaking love the Thunderbirds. (Especially Alan).
> 
> Sometimes, I realise I'm more a geek than I thought.



Heh, the same post reminded me of my love of Thunderbirds. I, too, am a geek. 

Da-da-da,(twilight zone music) - hive mind.... Spooky!


----------



## The Spurring Platty (Mar 27, 2014)

This thread reminded me of one of my favorite episodes in a series.

Mid to late 90's there was a somewhat X-Files related television series called *Millenium*.  I only loosely remember the premise of the show, but one episode really stood out to me.  It was titled "Somehow, Satan Got Behind Me" (had to google it.)  

Four demons meet at a diner .... and what transpires between them becomes a mix of Twilight Zone meets Screwtape Letters.  It was such a strange departure from the series (the main character only appears in cameos) it was almost a self-contained show in itself.  Both wonderfully written and touching on some very thought-provoking and profound themes.  There was such a depth and humor to it that it still stands out as a true gem to me.

Oh, and pretty much any episode of the live-action *The Tick*.  
That show makes me laugh uncontrollably.


----------

